# 2x6 window header question



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Mark a level line where you need the cut across all studs. Transfer the line square across the stud on both sides so you can watch your blade for a straight cut. Just bend the nails. 

You should take another photo zoomed out, that framing looks a little strange.


----------



## MoneyPit3 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just added another picture. Thanks.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

A basic rule of thumb a header should be, (in inches), 1 and 1/2 times the width in feet. A four foot window X 1 1/2 is a 6 inch header. Things have changed so I would go next size up, or 8" Separate sheathing from studs with a bar just enough to insert metal cutting sawzall blade. As you cut add pressure so it doesn't bind. With a "zip tool" vinyl siding can be unhooked and re hooked and you can replace any nails cut.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That is framing 101 and never should have passed a building inspection.
Al the framing around the window was done wrong.
I would cut it off at 5-1/2" and pry the piece off. Cut the nails off with a sawsall and not bother with removing the siding to renail it. With that small a window it's not going to effect the siding.
Your going to need two pieces of 2 X 6 and a pieces the same size cut out of a piece of 1/2 OSB or plywood to get it to come out flush on both sides.
If this is new constrution why are you having to go back and fix it?
This what it was suppost to look like.
http://www.windowhowto.com/frame.shtml


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

We don't know the full story here, and the pictures don't reveal enough info. If that's a first floor window in a two story house, it's possible that the rim joist above the window was doubled up in order to make headers on the first floor unnecessary.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Can't really tell, in the 2nd pic are those ceiling joists or rafters above the window?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish you could post better pics....especially of the area above the window....

But as noted above...that window is all wrong. 

It's obvious this is a second story window.....but you still need a header.

Jack studs are wrong....sill needs to be 2 2x4's.

If they did this window that way.....what else did they do wrong? And this was permitted and inspected? If so, someone got bought off.....


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

Good call ddawg16. Looking at the distance to the street, it's indeed not a first floor window. So, the only other explanation I could see for that sort of framing is that it's a gable wall and the ridge board is not designed as beam (i.e., does not transfer load to the wall). However, we can see ceiling joists, which makes that wall a bearing wall. So, for sure a header is needed.

I wonder if that room was designed to have a cathedral ceiling and then was remodeled to have a standard ceiling.

I'm just trying to find some explanation. Only someone with zero framing knowledge would frame a window in a load-bearing wall without a header. While it's possible that's what happened here, I can't help wonder if there's a valid explanation...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the only time that a 2x6 header is allowable in my city is when its less than 36 long, 3ply and is only supporting a roof load with no girder trusses bearing on it


----------



## MoneyPit3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi All, This is in fact the 2nd floor. I am 100% aware that this was done wrong(not by me) and I feel pretty good with the advice given by all of you. My main concern is cutting as few nails as possible that are holding the vinyl siding in place. I am planning to add a 2x8 header, add the necessary jack studs, etc. The story behind this one is this is part of a big remodel and the window was not yet installed when the siding guys got around to that side of the house. So, my Father and I were out of town for the weekend and the window was installed in the space we "temporarily" left for it. The guy who did it pretty much added 2 vertical studs and called it a day(SMH). The good news is there are only a few "major" issues that need to be rectified prior to the inspection walkthrough. I really appreciate the help and I know I can get this fixed next Saturday when I take it on. I will do my best to disturb as few of the nails holding the vinyl siding as possible in the meantime.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I think you can cut out the wood necessary from the inside. Lay your new header against the exisiting studs, mark, cut the sections out to as close to the OSB as possible. Then just remove the small sections. Cut the nails flush with a oscillating tool or hack saw blade. Add your kings and jacks and leave what's there, there.


----------



## MoneyPit3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ratherbefishing - What you said is exactly my plan. I fully agree it can be done. I really appreciate the help. I have seen some really good advice in this forum. I will get pictures in better daylight moving forward as I understand it was hard to see the ceiling. Thanks again.


----------

